# Joint Matrix Protocols ? Rehabilitating Soft Tissue and Joints



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Can hGH be used to heal damaged cartilage? It appears that pretty much any hard-core athlete worth the protein in a Snickers bar has or is experiencing the profound soft tissue pains their dedication to progress brings with the results. Regardless of age or body type, all except the weenies in Dolphin shorts at one [...]

*Read More...*


----------

